# Super-telephoto landscapes?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 12, 2017)

The other day I was on my way back from a trip when I stopped off in the city, so I had a lens combo with me that I normally don't carry around. I always enjoy looking way down long streets like this, and I thought it would be interesting to try to capture it in a photo. This was taken with a 70-200 2.8 and a 2x teleconverter, at 400mm. I love the unique perspective it gives, and how it packs so much into one photo. I'll be the first to admit that it's pretty busy, but I like having a perspective that's not even visible to the naked eye. I had to do some research on Google maps after I took this photo to even figure out what that yellow building is in the middle of the photo. Turns out it is about 1.25 miles from where I'm standing to take this photo.  It's a building that's across from a bar that's in a completely different neighborhood. So, perhaps even long focal lengths have some place in shooting landscapes/ city scapes.


----------



## Duckman (Apr 12, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> . So, perhaps even long focal lengths have some place in shooting landscapes/ city scapes.



I love using telephoto for landscapes!!
-J


----------



## monkey44 (Apr 12, 2017)

Duckman said:


> Kit Lens Jockey said:
> 
> 
> > . So, perhaps even long focal lengths have some place in shooting landscapes/ city scapes.
> ...



X2 - it gives a compressed perspective we don't often see in LS - I shoot LS sometimes with the 100-400 v2 and the 70-200. Not all will feel right to the eye, but when it works, pretty spectacular. Nice shot of the street.


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 12, 2017)

The distant landscapes in this gallery were shot with the 400/5.6. (over half the shots in the gallery):

www.ronbrunsvold.com/palouse/

Telephoto works well to compress the hills into abstract shapes.


----------



## hbr (Apr 12, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> The distant landscapes in this gallery were shot with the 400/5.6. (over half the shots in the gallery):
> 
> www.ronbrunsvold.com/palouse/
> 
> Telephoto works well to compress the hills into abstract shapes.



Very interesting concept and absolutely beautiful photos. Love them,

Brian


----------



## LDS (Apr 13, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> So, perhaps even long focal lengths have some place in shooting landscapes/ city scapes.



Photographers like Andreas Feininger loved to shoot cityscapes with telephoto lenses - IIRC he also had some built on purpose.


----------



## Click (Apr 13, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> The distant landscapes in this gallery were shot with the 400/5.6. (over half the shots in the gallery):
> 
> www.ronbrunsvold.com/palouse/
> 
> Telephoto works well to compress the hills into abstract shapes.



Beautiful pictures. Well done, Ron.


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for comments Click and hbr.


----------

